# [Eclipse] Eigene Template-Variable ${month} und ${day}



## Skid (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche momentan krampfhaft irgendwie ein ordentliches Datumformat in Eclipse Templates einzubinden und mittlerweile sitze ich daran schon gut vier Stunden, leider ohne eine wirklich zufriedenstellende Lösung zu erhalten.

Das Problem ist, dass ich in den Source- und Header-Dateien in Eclipse ganz gerne automatisch nach der Erstellung der Datei das Datum im Format YYYY-MM-DD einfügen. Jetzt gerade wird es standardmäßig als DD MMM, YYYY eingefügt, wenn ich in Templates die Variable ${date} benutzte. Seltsamerweise ist dort auch eine Variable ${year} gegeben, jedoch keine für den Monat oder für den aktuellen Tag.

Im Netz wird viel über die Sprach- und Regionsumstellung geschrieben, was die angeblich auch das Standarddatumformat ändern soll, wenn bestimmte Zeilen in der eclipse.ini hinzugefügt werden, allerdings funktioniert auch das nicht.

Jetzt stellt sich für mich natürlich die Frage, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt eine eigene Variable wie ${month} oder ${day} zu programmieren und einzubinden ODER ob gar das Datumsformat der Datumsvariable angepasst werden kann. Hätte jemand diesbezüglich eine Idee?

Beste Grüße,
SKiD.


----------



## kickerxy123 (25. März 2015)

Hallo SKiD,

ich kann dir leider auch nicht viel helfen, wollte dir aber dennoch folgendes schreiben:
- wenn du keine Antwort hier erhälst, liegt das vielleicht auch daran, dass viele nicht Eclipse (#edit: für c++) verwenden
- Selbst wenn du es hinbekommen solltest, hier noch ein Hinweis: Auch ich hatte mir das mal überlegt. Allerdings gibt es einen entscheidenen Nachteil: Der Binäroutput (exe/lib) ist jedes Mal ein anderer, sobald du kompilierst. Das "Gesetz" gleicher Quelltext = gleicher Output (natürlich unter gleichen Compiler Parametern) gilt nicht mehr. Wenn du das machst und irgendwann zB einmal Software vertreiben willst als Open Source, dann haben die Anwender, die das selbst machen wollen ein unterschiedliches Kompilat. Die Checksums, die die Anwender generieren und die du zur Verfügung stellst können nicht übereinstimmen (das kann zB auch in speziellen Verwaltungssystemen zum Nachteil sein). Mag für den einen oder anderen egal sein, für mich ist damit das Thema erledigt.
- Ich glaube kaum, dass du das Format ändern kannst (abgesehen von dokumentierten Features), im Sinne von selbst ein Format reinzuprogrammieren. Dann müsstest du dich vermutlich an die Eclipse Entwickler wenden.
- Schau dir mal dein Compiler an (Visual Compiler? Intel? GCC?) - vielleicht bieten die dir noch ein Präprozessormakro genau dafür an. GCC hat zB __DATE__ und __TIME__ soweit ich weiß.


vg
k


----------

